# Which version of Turbo Tax should 1099 workers use?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Also, after you deduct your milage, are their other itemized deductions you can do like car insurance, car repairs, registration, inspection and emissions, etc or is the mileage the only deduction you can do?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

It’s either mileage or actual expenses, and the things you listed are covered by the Standard Mileage Rate.
As to T/T, if you can get it, the Deluxe Version on CD has everything you need. Back in the normal tax season it was sold at Costco and similar stores for about $40, and you could use the included key to download it if you didn’t want to use the CD itself. If you use the online filing they tell you that you have to upgrade to a more expensive version, such as Home and Business or Premier. You just need one that has Schedules C and SE. IDK if it’s still available, but Uber had a deal for drivers to file use T/T either free or at a nominal charge. You’re down to the wire, so best of luck.


----------

